# Lost Sawyer Oar Eagle River



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

Lost sawyer 10ft mxfg oars on eagle river below Avon THANKS


----------



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

Thanks NOVA guides you rock. 1 down 1 to go


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Might have a line on that. Give me a call. 926-6065.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*found them both*

Thanks everyone that helped me get both of those oars back you guys rock.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Glad to help. You did take Jimmy beer, right?


----------



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

What company does Jimmy work for? Would love to give him some beer as Sandy would not accept it .


----------

